# fetchmail: could not decode BASE64 challenge

## Chris Finch

fetchmail 6.2.2 isn't able to fetch any mail (from the various pop3 accounts in my fetchmailrc) here. Instead, it outputs

 *Quote:*   

> fetchmail: could not decode BASE64 challenge
> 
> 

 

in its logfile. I downgraded to fetchmail 6.2.1 and that works ok. Anyone else experience this problem?

----------

## weird wonko

I get the same message with 6.2.2, but apart from that I have no trouble, fetchmail fetches mail since before.

----------

## b1nd3n14l

Are you using any kerberos?

Check out the man page on fetchmail and the option

"--auth"

Maybe post

fetchmail -v -v

----------

## Chris Finch

Hi,

thank you for your responses. I have re-upgraded to 6.2.2-r2. It still prints the error message and other than that it fetches my mail correctly. I do not use kerberos (not that I know, at least), a typical line in my fetchmailrc reads

poll pop.gmx.de with proto POP3 interval 10

       user 'XYZ@gmx.de' there with password 'ABC' is 'joe' here

       and wants fetchall mda "/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"

I have looked at the output of fetchmail -v -v, the only abnormality was that two of the pop-servers did not understand the CAPA command. The fetchmail -v -v output does not mention anything about BASE64. As the error message that I get in non-verbose mode  is also printed out twice, I wonder whether fetchmail actually wants to tell me about CAPA but picks the wrong text? What are your thoughts?

----------

## b1nd3n14l

Not sure about that...

If I get some time Ill take a look at the source code.

Glad to hear it gets your mail tho.

----------

